# 3133 Incoming



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

So, i spent part of my lazy Sunday reorganising watchboxes and discovered i had room for just one more.

I've drooled over Poljot\Buran 3133's for ages and finally pulled the trigger on one of these last night.

(seller's pic until it arrives in my hot little hands)










Now the waiting begins.	I hate this part.

Anyone got Buran 3133 pics to show me to ease the pain of waiting?

cheers

Nick


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice purchase Nick, I look forward to see more pics when you have it.

I'm beginning to think, you can never have too many 3133's :yes:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Dazzer said:


> Nice purchase Nick, I look forward to see more pics when you have it.
> 
> I'm beginning to think, you can never have too many 3133's :yes:


Yep...this will be my 3rd. Looks like they're gonna be in short supply in future, so i grabbed this one while the grabbing was good.

Very nice price too, especially when compared with some of the 3133's coming out of Germany right now.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here a pic of my old one with date, flipped it a while back for no money at all.................regret it now of course :sweatdrop:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Lovely that one Martin. The date versions are the ones i've seen going for (IMO) silly money now. I guess the end of 3133 production is just gonna force those pricers higher

I wonder why they did a non-date version. Just to keep closer to the Kirova spec?

Presumably the date wheel is still in place ...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Lovely that one Martin. The date versions are the ones i've seen going for (IMO) silly money now. I guess the end of 3133 production is just gonna force those pricers higher
> 
> I wonder why they did a non-date version. Just to keep closer to the Kirova spec?
> 
> Presumably the date wheel is still in place ...


Yes that seems to be the case, the 3133 Chrono's prices have certainly climbed.

I quite like the look of your Buran without the date, I'm sure the date wheel is there, yes.

Be sure to post plenty of pictures when it arrives ,

also they are vacuum sealed,


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice catch!! Those are very, very nice! Slight difference between yours and Martin's, his was a 38mm case, yours is a bigger 40mm. You can tell the difference on the dial. The bigger one has space to include the minute numbers 15 and 45. Yours seems to be the highly brushed (or blasted?) case.

It also should be a truely non-date 3133, not just a matter of fitting a dial with no openings on top of date disk. Mine has a different dial but... I'll let you drool over the case


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Cheers ! There's no denying that's a very very sexy 1MWF ! :wub:

Woulda had one of those if they'd been available for the same low price.

I was tempted by the 38mm Buran version too, but the 40mm blastedbrushed no-date model will do very nicely for me.

It's coming from a Russian photographic equipment retailer on that well-known auction site. They only had 4 to begin with...now 1 left.

Guess it's not really their speciality, hence they don't know they could get away with charging more. Pity, eh ?

Now i just hope it arrives in good time and in good condition.

Has only a day gone by ?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Cheers !	There's no denying that's a very very sexy 1MWF ! :wub:
> 
> Woulda had one of those if they'd been available for the same low price.
> 
> ...


I remember why I flipped my 38mm, it seemed out of proportion on the wrist, it has a large lug to lug size & it quite deep/thick & the 38mm model sat funny on the wrist, just could not get on with it..............................

I think the 40mm model is a better proportioned watch 

lol ref ..........*Has only a day gone by ? ** :lol:*


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

A couple of pics of mine. Mine is shiny shiny.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

The camera guy is a good seller... I think I've bought a couple from him. But I reckon he's as much ruswatch as ruscamera...

Don't know why or how, but he seems to have things that others don't. He's reliable too.

D

PS. Meant to say that I love it... Great watches chaps.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Mine:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

That looks so good on that brown leather strap Alex, great combination :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> The camera guy is a good seller... I think I've bought a couple from him. But I reckon he's as much ruswatch as ruscamera...
> 
> Don't know why or how, but he seems to have things that others don't. He's reliable too.
> 
> ...


+1

He gets his stuff directly by connections to factory works, that's why sometimes he gets very good deals and some under-the-counter watches. He has other channels besides the official ones









I think mine came from him too.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mine too.

Dazzer, the strap has a sort of coarse texture which seems to go well with vintage style watches. I also bought one in 18mm for an old Amphibia. Let me know if you ever want one and I'll PM you the seller.

Self-indulgent photo:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Cheers for the pics guys. and for the reassurance about the seller. :thumbsup:

I've never yet had any problems buying from Russia, but it always makes me a little nervous dealing with new (to me) sellers

Knowing others have had no trouble takes a load off my mind.

I will of course post plenty of pics when it arrives. (which will be soon now, right?)


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

so, 30 days after ordering this......










this arrived ....










Not quite the same, eh? A little bit shinier and a little bit smaller and a little bit more date-y than advertised.

My 1st reaction was 'aaaaaaaargh", along with a fair bit of swearing.

but i've since swapped the 22mm strap that had been squeezed onto it for a nice 20mm Meyhofer Messina and i'm starting to be quite pleased with it.










Terrible quick pic for now. Will get some more\better ones done when light & children allow and pop them in the Latest Arrivals thread.

I'm in a good mood this week cos my Steinhart O1VR came back from Germany yesterday after a facelift, so i'm inclined to be forgiving to the seller on this occasion.

Besides, even if the one i thought i'd bought is actually available i really couldn't face the prospect of a 2 month wait to return this one and get a replacement back. I really don't have the patience for that game.

So... quick email to the seller to make him aware, then neutral feedback dependent on response. Does that seem fair?

cheers

Nick


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh lordy... that was unlucky, I'm sorry to hear about that... I would be wanting the other one, no matter how long it took or a partial refund or something but that's just me.

As to your response, it's half fair to you, the seller and us who deal on ebay. If it was a mistake from his part that he is willing to fix (send you the right watch without shipping fees and pay for the return), I would give him a positive feedback in the end. The watches are similar and it can be an honest mistake. If he says "Touch luck mate" or just "send the watch back but I won't pay for the return and you'll have to pay S&H for the other one", then I would leave him with a negative feedback. I really just see two possibilities... negative or positive feedback, depending on his answer.

Still, it's a very nice watch and I love those straps! I had a brown one on my Sturmanskie.

It's not the end of the World, but do try to get the 40mm version and be a little patient... I guarantee you it's worth it! :yes:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Very cool and reasonable attitude Nick... It reflects well on you.

However, I think in this instance I'm with Renato: I'd forever be reminded of the watch I really wanted. Maybe finding out how the seller would deal with it is the answer. If he responds well, go for the swap. If he's difficult, keep it but don't give him 5* feedback. Mistakes happen; it's how people respond to them that counts.

Having said all that, it looks very good!


----------



## Aid1987 (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a shame Louis, still a great looking watch though! Is the one without the date an older model or something?


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Cheers guys. I've messaged the seller, so we'll see what kind of reponse i get.

You're right of course - my feedback should be based on how well or otherwise the seller handles the situation.

Whatever the reponse i reckon i'll keep the 38mm.

It was this version i first saw on here and went all 'oooh, that's purdy ' over, and now it's been on the wrist for a while i'm really bonding with it.

The Meyhofer makes all the difference. I agree they're great straps..really light and supple. Shame the dark brown one is now out of stock.

If the seller does have the matte 40mm version i may just grab that too, but i won't lose too much sleep if he doesn't.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It is a great watch 

Enjoy, I like you Nick would keep it

Cheers martin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> I like you Nick


Don't you just hate typing on these new touch-screen cellphones? :lol: :lol:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > I like you Nick
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: missed the comma!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

martinzx said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > martinzx said:
> ...


Awwww. and i thought i'd made a friend









Ahem ... anyways...

Got word back from the seller pretty quick. (not RusCamera btw... another Moscow-based photographic equipment and occasional watch seller)

Sadly this is only Buran they have. The factory no longer makes them.

They were quick to offer me a partial refund though, which i considered to be very reasonable and was happy to accept.

So all's well that ends well. I have my Buran and a little extra cash in the bank than i expected. :good:


----------



## Aid1987 (Mar 9, 2012)

Definitely a nice looking watch. I didn't like it at all in the first photo but it looks great in the "real life" photos that have been posted.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nicely done Nick! And well done to the seller too! I would give him the 5 stars feedback after that :thumbsup:

I've made a quick search on my bookmarked sellers and none have that Buran in the 40mm version...


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Good result all round then. You could still get it bead blasted if you fancy the matt finish, especially as you have had some money back.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Deal now completed to everyone's satisfaction.

I'm perfectly happy with the 38mm - it's within my range of wearable sizes and i like to have a variety to choose from.

Of course, if Renato was ever thinking of flipping that 1MWF then i'd be more than happy to give it a home. :yes:



Aid1987 said:


> That's a shame Louis, still a great looking watch though! Is the one without the date an older model or something?


I'm not exactly sure of the chronology of the different versions, but i think the larger non-date versions are the newer variants

This style of Buran has been around since the 80's I think , but they're all homages to the Type 59 Kirova which in turn was based on the Glashutte\Tutima\Hanhart chronos from WW2. (one of which turned up on Antiques Roadshow this week. I was pleased for once to have learned more than the TV expert :smartass: :feck: )

Brief article on the history here


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Brief article on the history here


Great article. Thanks Nick.

BTW, I've never come across the term 'poire squelette' for those hands before. I've always called them 'cathedral' hands. Love it.

And I'm pretty sure Renato promised to send me his 1MWF when he got bored of it, as a free gift. I've got the PM saved somewhere, I'm sure...


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Draygo said:


> BTW, I've never come across the term 'poire squelette' for those hands before. I've always called them 'cathedral' hands. Love it.


Me either. "Pear skeleton" apparently... though i've never seen a pear's skeleton so i can't confirm that's what one would look like.

Never seen a cathederal with hands either, but that's the term i'm familiar with.



Draygo said:


> And I'm pretty sure Renato promised to send me his 1MWF when he got bored of it, as a free gift. I've got the PM saved somewhere, I'm sure...


Can't hear you, can't hear you, can't hear you. :tongue2:

It's MINE i tell you !! :boxing:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm pretty sure Renato promised to send me his 1MWF when he got bored of it, as a free gift. I've got the PM saved somewhere, I'm sure...
> ...


Well, I can't hear both of you...










About the size, I think the 40mm version is a later version made by a splinter group from Poljot... at least that's the expert opinion here: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/1-mwf-kirova-aviator-chronograph-p3133-598902.html


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Nice catch!! Those are very, very nice! Slight difference between yours and Martin's, his was a 38mm case, yours is a bigger 40mm. You can tell the difference on the dial. The bigger one has space to include the minute numbers 15 and 45. Yours seems to be the highly brushed (or blasted?) case. It also should be a truely non-date 3133, not just a matter of fitting a dial with no openings on top of date disk. Mine has a different dial but... I'll let you drool over the case


I really like that, I might see if I can save some dosh & get one sometime B)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I really like that, I might see if I can save some dosh & get one sometime B)


...and now you can also get one just like that but with "Hannhart" on the dial, instead of the 1MWF :lol: Whatever you do, hurry up because there aren't many left and the prices on 3133s are getting crazy. â‚¬400 for a 3133 chrono is a normal nowadays


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like that, I might see if I can save some dosh & get one sometime B)
> ...


I seem to remember that Roy sold some of those Hannharts a few years ago :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

So they're fine to post on the forum then :lol:

Not that I have one but I've wondered about those versions with the red pusher, as these are pretty cheap, nice and I already have the black version. I ended up deciding I don't like the red details on this particular model.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> So they're fine to post on the forum then :lol:


Might be best pretend I didn`t mention it :secret: :lol:



> Not that I have one but I've wondered about those versions with the red pusher, as these are pretty cheap, nice and I already have the black version. I ended up deciding I don't like the red details on this particular model.


Not too keen on the red ones myself or the yellow lumed version either :bored:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

Those Burans are gorgeous B) , wish I had one :thumbup:

I have this 3133 and bought a display back for it thinking it was a 40mm watch, it wasn't :wallbash:

I could have sworn it was bigger than 38mm :taz:










The display back I bought for it..










One day i'll buy a watch that it fits :rofl:

Cheers, John


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Those Poljot "Luftwaffe" (I think that's how they are nicknamed) are excellent buys! They are still among the cheapest Poljots available and they are pretty cool! Funny that I had never noticed the way the hands are on those chronos... they make a lot of sense, with the wider lumed area at the beguining and ending as a needle point for accurate readings.

As to display backs, it's a matter of taste. Personally I always prefer a steel back if I'm given the choice. Cheaper and better protection for the watch. There's also not much to see with this old Poljot 3133s... tough but ugly movements that were never meant to look good...










When Maktime picked up their production they've put a little more effort to some of them...










BTW and I can be mistaken about this... but isn't there a jewel missing on the bridge of the movement on the left??


----------

